# Australian Nationals 2017



## TimMc (Aug 14, 2017)

Australian Nationals 2017 will be held on the 23rd and 24th of September in Melbourne at Norwood Secondary College

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AustralianNationals2017


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 14, 2017)

Unfortunately Feliks won't be able to do feet in this competition either.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 14, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Unfortunately Feliks won't be able to do feet in this competition either.


Feliks won't be coming :/


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 15, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Feliks won't be coming :/


As a protest for the lack of feet he will not go.


----------



## RhysC (Aug 15, 2017)

Might come for the multi/bigBLD


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 15, 2017)

RhysC said:


> Might come for the multi/bigBLD


In the kindest way, I would advise for you not to come because I need to podium with a 20min 4BLD single


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 15, 2017)

coming. cause OH is lyfe


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 15, 2017)

Sadly I won't be able to make it this year. Oh well, hoping for next year.


----------



## RhysC (Aug 26, 2017)

Found out I can't actually come on Saturday meaning I can't really compete in much  Might pull out oh well


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 29, 2017)

YAAAAS SCHOOL HOLIDAYS STARTS ON THE SAME DAY

YEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ben Wak (Aug 31, 2017)

I should be there looking forward to it hopefully I can win skewb


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 1, 2017)

im pretty trash and gonna get smashed


----------

